# From a 33 to a 35



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I collected my 2009 35 yesterday after selling my 33 a couple of weeks back.
After a long journey jumping from train to train and tube to tube we got to the collection point for the car.

As you know the weather yesterday was very poor so we had a long ride home in the wet but we got there.

What a car! It has had the Y pipe and a Miltek exhaust added but other than that its standard.Its metallic gun metal with cream leather-looks great.

I can honestly say it makes my old 33 with 528bhp feel slow and jumpy-even tho it had thousands spent on it!!
I have no plans as yet to mod it, I will just get used to it in its standard form and take it from there.

6 months ago I had no plans to get a 35 but after the tradgic death of a close friend in February my eyes had been opened when I realised life is to short to not enjoy a few luxurys even if you cant afford them!

I will try and get some photos up this week if the weather gets better!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Well done mate. Welcome to the R35 Club  They're fantastic cars. I know you've seen my over enthusiastic threads recently, now it's your turn :chuckle:

Enjoy it mate. As you said 'Life is to short' so go have some fun. Looking forward to the pic's opcorn:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Congratulations. Hope it brings many happy memories. 

Now, what I really *really* like about the RB26 Skylines is the sheer reviness of the motor and the gorgeous sound. Also have a stick to stir adds to the fun, although the down change blips of the race mode on the R35 is entertaining. 

Standard was good, Stage II was fine... sublime Stage IV beckons. It's the future stock car! :thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I just love the sound of the 35, not to loud but enough to enjoy.


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Enjoy!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I will do mate:clap:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Top man!

Now get the pictures posted!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Have fun, they truly are epic cars.

Tear in my eye as i read April's EVO (168) on the train yesterday & how the GT-R slaughtered the new 991 S.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Aerodramatics said:


> Congratulations. Hope it brings many happy memories.
> 
> Now, what I really *really* like about the RB26 Skylines is the sheer reviness of the motor and the gorgeous sound. Also have a stick to stir adds to the fun, although the down change blips of the race mode on the R35 is entertaining.
> 
> Standard was good, Stage II was fine... sublime Stage IV beckons. It's the future stock car! :thumbsup:


I was surprised how revvy the VR38 is coming from 2 litre Scoob and now it's been remapped to circa 620bhp the flashing lights on the dash are always warning me to change gear.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Well done Steve. Glad you think it was worth it!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Naranja said:


> Well done Steve. Glad you think it was worth it!



Cheers for all your help Andy

Hope to get some snaps up by the weekend.

Thanks lads:smokin:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations!!!

It's always good to hear a review from a previous generation owner, especially when it's positive  They are fantastic cars and the excitement of driving them doesn't seem to wear off certainly hasn't with me, I did 3000 miles in mine in 10 days and then the day after I got home I just wanted to go out in it again!

Life is too short!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

AndyBrew said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> It's always good to hear a review from a previous generation owner, especially when it's positive  They are fantastic cars and the excitement of driving them doesn't seem to wear off certainly hasn't with me, I did 3000 miles in mine in 10 days and then the day after I got home I just wanted to go out in it again!
> 
> Life is too short!




I can fully understand that mate
The 35 seems so much more planted than the 33 but it should be given its 17 years newer!
I am still getting used to it but hope to get more confidence in it over the weeks:wavey:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

TREG said:


> The 35 seems so much more planted than the 33 but it should be given its 17 years newer!


Yep I know exactly what you mean, when I went from my Escort Cosworth to a mk 2 Focus RS even though the Focus was only 2 wheel drive the 15 years between them was very obvious, you shouldn't compare the two.

Glad your enjoying it, after your horrendous news it's good new life has ups as well as downs.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I know exactly how you feel I did exactly the same and I said exactly the same "what a car"


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Treg

You could have come to mine and experienced BOTH !! LOL (and you should ahve done what I am doing and keeping both !)

33 and better "drivers" car 35 just f'in awsome !!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I got both and more but i still goto say what a car, I have a R33 gtr LM and a 645ci cab but the Gtr is in a club by itself, mines is a black black edition awsome but of kit, got it booked with Ian at Lichfields for a stage 2 upgrade with gearbox software upgrade and 36 month optimisation service in three weeks and really can't wait to see what a beast it will be then


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Takamo said:


> I got both and more but i still goto say what a car, I have a R33 gtr LM and a 645ci cab but the Gtr is in a club by itself, mines is a black black edition awsome but of kit, got it booked with Ian at Lichfields for a stage 2 upgrade with gearbox software upgrade and 36 month optimisation service in three weeks and really can't wait to see what a beast it will be then


You won't be dissapointed !!!!

You are doing exactly what I have done with your R35, enjoy !!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Steve said:


> Treg
> 
> You could have come to mine and experienced BOTH !! LOL (and you should ahve done what I am doing and keeping both !)
> 
> 33 and better "drivers" car 35 just f'in awsome !!!




Lol I was all out of cash to keep both cars mate

Just put 12 months tax on it so thats £475 down the pan:bawling:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Just wait till you have to do tyres and brakes LOL (that's when the pain between 33 & 35 really hits home !)


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Steve said:


> Just wait till you have to do tyres and brakes LOL (that's when the pain between 33 & 35 really hits home !)




I have heard £400 a tyre!
Is that right?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

About £1600-00 for a set ! Yes !


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Steve said:


> About £1600-00 for a set ! Yes !



I'm hoping I will get 2 years out of a set as I have a 2nd car
Are Toyos available in the 35s size?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

TREG said:


> I'm hoping I will get 2 years out of a set as I have a 2nd car
> Are Toyos available in the 35s size?


Yes, but you will NOT get 2 years worth of life out of a set of Toyos unless you don't use the car !!! (I have a 2nd and 3rd Car !!LOL) :runaway:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Steve said:


> Yes, but you will NOT get 2 years worth of life out of a set of Toyos unless you don't use the car !!! (I have a 2nd and 3rd Car !!LOL) :runaway:




Lol.:chuckle:
So is £1600 the going rate for tyres or are there places that will supply them for less if you import them?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Its like being on the scariest ride at alton towers everytime you touch the gas pedal, you it scares you but you love it and cant wait to do it again......lovely, best super car ive driven by far


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

TREG said:


> Lol.:chuckle:
> So is £1600 the going rate for tyres or are there places that will supply them for less if you import them?


Wouldn't trust anything I couldn't see before I bought !! Espec from Flea Bay or an importer ! + you have to make sure that any tyres bought outside the UK are Euro stamped and leagal !


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Steve said:


> Wouldn't trust anything I couldn't see before I bought !! Espec from Flea Bay or an importer ! + you have to make sure that any tyres bought outside the UK are Euro stamped and leagal !


To true Steve.
I just thought someone may of found these tyres at a better rate than £400 each?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

If anything they are going up as rubber follows the price of oil !! Buy some now and keep them for later !!!


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Steve said:


> If anything they are going up as rubber follows the price of oil !! Buy some now and keep them for later !!!



:chuckle::chuckle:
I have decided to buy 500 sets and flog them on the forum in 2 years time


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

nice one mate:thumbsup:, makes more sense than a 34:flame: so which one has the better engine/exhaust note? and does it work on the roads around you?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

V1H said:


> nice one mate:thumbsup:, makes more sense than a 34:flame: so which one has the better engine/exhaust note? and does it work on the roads around you?



The Rb26 does have a fantastic sound but to be honest a loud roaring engine never really suited me.The 35 is perfect, not to loud and allows you to be able to talk in the car and hear each other!
As the car pulls from very low down, you can use the car on any A or B road -its almost perfect.

A 34 for me would not of been enough of a step up from my 33 but the 35 is a good leap.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Great opening post on this thread.
Sums up my feelings when i got one the older models just cant keep up, its only until you have one that you realize how good they are.
Also I agree, lifes to short to worry about costs and how much your gonna need for your retirement etc!! How often do we here about friends and family getting cancer, if i get the news i've got cancer one day, i don't want to regret not doing anything.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

DRAGON said:


> Also I agree, lifes to short to worry about costs and how much your gonna need for your retirement etc!! How often do we here about friends and family getting cancer, if i get the news i've got cancer one day, i don't want to regret not doing anything.


That's what it's all about:thumbsup:


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

congrats. 
if i can afford one or get it for free, i don't think i can maintenance one.
floor mats euro 800,- over here. you can put a persian carpet too. its cheaper 

they are great cars but way too expensive. well for me at least. 
by the way a Mines R34 GTR is faster then the Mines R35. not much faster. 
so older doesn't mean necessary slower.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

DRAGON said:


> Great opening post on this thread.
> Sums up my feelings when i got one the older models just cant keep up, its only until you have one that you realize how good they are.
> Also I agree, lifes to short to worry about costs and how much your gonna need for your retirement etc!! How often do we here about friends and family getting cancer, if i get the news i've got cancer one day, i don't want to regret not doing anything.




You got to go for it as you never know what the next day will have in store for you


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Come on Treg!

This is piss poor, it's been days and no pictures of the car!!!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Trev said:


> Come on Treg!
> 
> This is piss poor, it's been days and no pictures of the car!!!


LOL, very true. This thread is useless without pic's ; ) opcorn:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Ban him!!! Lol


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Trev said:


> Come on Treg!
> 
> This is piss poor, it's been days and no pictures of the car!!!




Lol its been pissing down with rain here since I got her so not really the best weather for pics!!
As soon as the weather picks up I will have them people


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Treg said:


> Ban him!!! Lol



Yes your right Trev should be banned:thumbsup:


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Well done you! Feels good doesn't it?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

So far so good.
I'm actually getting to enjoying myself again.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Trev said:


> Come on Treg!
> 
> This is piss poor, it's been days and no pictures of the car!!!




Heres a couple of snaps that I took this morning before work.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Very nice  Those exhausts not standard I presume?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Miltek exhaust and y pipe mate


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

TREG said:


> Miltek exhaust and y pipe mate


Ah.. didnt realise they stick out that much. Having my Y pipe done next week too can't wait!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

sw20GTS said:


> Ah.. didnt realise they stick out that much. Having my Y pipe done next week too can't wait!


I'm not sure how much it sticks out over the standard one? I thought it was pretty much the same?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

TREG said:


> I'm not sure how much it sticks out over the standard one? I thought it was pretty much the same?


No they do seem to poke out a long way I noticed this the other week when following nurburgringgtr around all day :chuckle:

Lovely looking car by the way.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

AndyBrew said:


> No they do seem to poke out a long way I noticed this the other week when following nurburgringgtr around all day :chuckle:
> 
> Lovely looking car by the way.




Cheers Andy:thumbsup:


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

Please can we have a photo of the interior. It looks great and there aren't many light interiors about.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Phil. said:


> Please can we have a photo of the interior. It looks great and there aren't many light interiors about.




Will get one over the long weekend mate.
I went for the cream interior as I really dont like the black with red seats-although some cars seem to have a brighter red than others?.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Awesome car, nice one mate!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Trev said:


> Awesome car, nice one mate!




Cheers Trev-your next mate:wavey:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Well done matey she looks lovely ; ) I agree with what's been said about the interior, great combo IMHO :bowdown1:

SW20, you won't regret the Y-Pipe mate. That's all I've done at the mo and she sounds soooooooo much better. Enjoy!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so you see that its same but very different to the 33, its hard to explain that over the phone.

enjoy, I'm a DMG fan of course, you will need a new avatar pic now!

R


----------

